# gnupg port appears broken



## chrcol (Jun 14, 2010)

error below


```
===>   gnupg-2.0.14_3 depends on package: libassuan-1>=1.0.5 - not found
===>    Verifying install for libassuan-1>=1.0.5 in /usr/ports/security/libassuan-1

===>  libassuan-1-1.0.5 conflicts with installed package(s): 
      libassuan-2.0.0
```

libassuan was upgraded to 2.0 from 1.0 but gnupg wants the old version.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 14, 2010)

No, it wants _any_ version above 1.0.5. However there's a name discrapency, one is called libassuan-1 and the other libassuan.

I would submit a PR about this. Not sure if the bug is in the gnupg or the libassuan port though.


----------



## gall0ws (Jun 14, 2010)

worksforme.

Please, read *ports/UPDATING*:

```
20100613:
  AFFECTS: users of deskutils/kdepim4, and  security/{dirmngr|gnupg|gpa|opensc}
  AUTHOR: [email]dougb@FreeBSD.org[/email]

  The security/libassuan port has been updated to version 2.0.0, however
  the applications listed above are not yet compatible with it.  Therefore
  security/libassuan-1 has been created until they can be updated, and the
  ports listed above have been updated to depend on it.  [b]You must first
  replace your existing libassuan with version 1[/b] in the new location, then
  you can update the ports listed above normally.
```


----------



## chrcol (Jun 14, 2010)

understood thanks

they could have avoided this by keeping the default port on v1 and making a 2nd v2 port.

on some servers the command fails, any ideas?


```
** Detected a package name change: libassuan (security/libassuan) -> 'libassuan-1' (security/libassuan-1)
--->  Downgrading 'libassuan-2.0.0' to 'libassuan-1-1.0.5' (security/libassuan-1)
--->  Building '/usr/ports/security/libassuan-1'
===>  Cleaning for libassuan-1-1.0.5

===>  libassuan-1-1.0.5 conflicts with installed package(s): 
      libassuan-2.0.0

      They install files into the same place.
      Please remove them first with pkg_delete(1).
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/security/libassuan-1.
** Command failed [exit code 1]: /usr/bin/script -qa /tmp/portupgrade20100615-9198-w1wk5u-0 env UPGRADE_TOOL=portupgrade UPGRADE_PORT=libassuan-2.0.0 UPGRADE_PORT_VER=2.0.0 make
** Fix the problem and try again.
** Listing the failed packages (-:ignored / *:skipped / !:failed)
        ! security/libassuan-1 (libassuan-2.0.0)        (unknown build error)
```

I of course have it working now with a manual delete of v2 package and installing v1, but ideas why portupgrade fails on the command listed in UPDATING.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 15, 2010)

You should be able to run `portupgrade -o security/libassuan security/libassuan-1` (if that's the proper syntax; it is for portmaster) to switch to the newer version definitively (with dependent ports' information updated).


----------



## jerrywang (Jun 21, 2010)

it is wierd that updates is in /usr/ports/UPDATING, but not show up in pkg_updating


```
[jerry@Jerry /usr/ports]$ date
Mon Jun 21 16:42:56 CST 2010
[jerry@Jerry /usr/ports]$ less UPDATING
This file documents some of the problems you may encounter when upgrading
your ports.  We try our best to minimize these disruptions, but sometimes
they are unavoidable.

You should get into the habit of checking this file for changes each time
you update your ports collection, before attempting any port upgrades.

20100617:
  AFFECTS: users of security/{dirmngr|gnupg}
  AUTHOR: [email]dougb@FreeBSD.org[/email]

  The security/libassuan port has been updated to version 2.0.0, and
  the applications listed above have been updated to use it as of versions
  1.1.0 and 2.0.15 respectively.  If you HAVE NOT updated your libassuan
  port as described in the 20100613 entry, you can simply update all 3
  ports together (libassuan, dirmngr if installed, and gnupg) using your
  normal upgrade path.  If you HAVE updated to libassuan-1, then you need
  to do the following before upgrading dirmngr and gnupg.

  If you use portupgrade:

        portupgrade -f -o security/libassuan security/libassuan-1

  If you use portmaster:

        portmaster -o security/libassuan libassuan-1

  If you use neither:

        pkg_delete -f libassuan*
```


```
[jerry@Jerry /usr/ports]$ date
Mon Jun 21 16:43:42 CST 2010
```


```
[jerry@Jerry /usr/ports]$ pkg_updating | less
20100609:
  AFFECTS: users of audio/libogg and audio/libao
  AUTHOR: [email]naddy@FreeBSD.org[/email]

  There are new versions of libogg (1.2.0) and libao (1.0.0) and the shlib
  versions have been bumped (ogg.6 to ogg.7, ao.3 to ao.4).

  All ports that have an identifiable direct dependency on these libraries
  have had their PORTREVISIONs bumped.  However, some ports that pull in
  the libraries indirectly may continue to look for the old versions.  To
  ensure that all are updated, perform this step:

  If you use portupgrade:

        portupgrade -rf libogg libao

  If you use portmaster:

        portmaster -r libogg libao

20100530:
```



any idea why this was happening?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 21, 2010)

@jerrywang, Format your posts, please.


----------



## jerrywang (Jun 22, 2010)

I think I know why /usr/ports/UPDATING pkg_updating are not same, pkg_updating just shows the entries for installed ports. 

thanks a lot.


----------



## chrcol (Jun 26, 2010)

an update

it seems even with the security/libassuan-1 port installed portupgrade will try to replace it with v2 and its a good thing I always run with the -i switch.

Here is what shows up.


```
** Detected a package name change: libassuan-1 (security/libassuan-1) -> 'libassuan' (security/libassuan)
--->  Upgrade of security/libassuan started at: Sat, 26 Jun 2010 03:51:01 +0100
--->  Upgrading 'libassuan-1-1.0.5' to 'libassuan-2.0.0' (security/libassuan)
OK? [yes]
```

in addition I cannot have v2 and v1 installed alongside each other so if I have apps installed that depend on both one of them has to be sacrificed.


----------



## dougb@ (Jun 28, 2010)

chrcol said:
			
		

> an update
> 
> it seems even with the security/libassuan-1 port installed portupgrade will try to replace it with v2 and its a good thing I always run with the -i switch.



Several people have told you to read /usr/ports/UPDATING, have you tried what's in there? Also, be sure to update your ports tree first before taking any more steps, since there is nothing that depends on libassuan-1 anymore (except opensc for an optional dependency which will be going away soon). 


hth,

Doug


----------



## chrcol (Jul 3, 2010)

I have read it many times now, please dont tell me to read again.

1 - it seems it changed back to v2 of libassuan hence what was happening.
2 - however the commands listed in UPDATING for portupgrade dont work , so my question back is do you guys test these before you document them?


----------

